# Uses of early pneumatic tire repair tools



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 4, 2014)

Does anyone have literature or experience with the various uses of these (Urich and others) type of early tire repair tools? I see the lever, is the forked tube to pull the valve stem? Still learning everyday.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 4, 2014)

*tools*

I have one of those and I think the forked end was used to push a glue covered rubber band into the hole in your single tube tire.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 4, 2014)

Found this -

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1919-model-era-urich-tire-19155942


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2014)

do patent leather shoes have a patent #?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 4, 2014)

*Copy of instructions text*



66TigerCat said:


> Found this -
> 
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-1919-model-era-urich-tire-19155942




Here is the instructions I found when I did some research:

“For repairing Balloon and Single Tube Tires

The most practical and Economical outfit for repairing punctures in bicycle tires.

Directions for balloon and single tube tires:

VERY IMPORTANT to repair Outer Casing of Balloon Tire with rubber bands, which actually vulcanize it, for protection against blow-outs, water and dirt entering and destroying inner tube. Use Urich’s Repair Tool with 2 to 5 rubber bands, according to puncture. Stretch rubber bands from needle to hook fairly tight. Cover bands with rubber cement and insert tool into puncture at once, before cement dries. Release bands and slowly withdraw tool.

For repairing inner Tube, buff around puncture with can top. Apply thin coat of cement on tube and let dry thoroughly. Remove cloth from patch and apply after cement is dry. Then pound down firmly.

For repairing SINGLE TUBE TIRES follow directions as for outer casting on balloon Tires.”


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 4, 2014)

*Scientific American 1896 methods of single tube tire repair*

I've previously found this Scientific American article from 1896, although slightly grainy to read, offers some insight.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 13, 2015)

Ref: https://archive.org/details/bicyclerepairing00burr


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 13, 2015)

the Sure Thing repair tool in use...


----------



## Kingludd (Aug 14, 2020)

Mind blown.  Thank you for posting these articles.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 14, 2020)

The rubber band and inserted plug method is the same basic way tubeless car and truck tires are repaired now. The tire guys in our shops at work drive thick rubber bands into the truck tires after coating them and prepping the puncture with a reamer, after a minute they clip off the excess band. These are on garbage trucks and longhaul trucks hauling up to 64,000 pounds per axle and 300 miles a shift. Those guys using the repair kits in 1900 would be totally familiar with what a modern tire guy uses.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 14, 2020)

I had an old time bikeshop owner in Baker Oregon tell me that back in the day people used to put Carnation evaporated milk in the tires as a form of stop leak.  When it curdled it plugged the holes.  Smelled like hell though if/when you had to remove the tire for major repair.


----------



## J-wagon (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi, I plan to use the bike tire tool / reamer to plug a hole in my tire. Can I just use household rubber bands slathered in rubber cement, or do I need to purchase special rubber bands vulcanized? Thx


----------

